# LOss of SEX DRIVE



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

DO U GUYS HAVE A LOSS OF SEX DRIVE? AND IT AINT CUZ OF ANTIDEPRESSANTS... IM NOT ON THEM.. MY LIBIDO SUCKS. G-D DAMN IT.. ANYTHING TO FIX THIS SHIT?


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

klt123 said:


> DO U GUYS HAVE A LOSS OF SEX DRIVE? AND IT AINT CUZ OF ANTIDEPRESSANTS... IM NOT ON THEM.. MY LIBIDO SUCKS. G-D DAMN IT.. ANYTHING TO FIX THIS silly*?


I thought I had lost my sex drive forever, for like 11 years straight. But recently it's more powerful than when I was 18. I think it's because the DP and anxiety are not really there anymore, or at least not nearly to the extent they were.

If it's not antidepressants, it could just be lots and lots of stress. Stress can reduce an otherwise healthy sex drive. Once you get past the stress and DP, your sex drive and libido will return to normal (if not stronger than when you were 18 or so).

Don't worry; it will come back.

Jeff


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I have absolutely no sex drive unless I'm drunk. But I'm on meds... before meds I don't really remember, I was 14 and still a virgin at that time.


----------



## alexishoward (Feb 1, 2006)

My fiance would be the first to let you know that i have COMPLETELY lost my sex drive. It's kinda funny because when we first got together, i literally was the one that was like...."lets do it, now!" but now it's just the opposite. I am lucky that thats not the most important thing to him, he is being really good about it. It sucks though because we are getting married in May and whats a honeymoon without you know what!?! I guess I just dont care....at this point i could go the rest of my life sex free and be completely okay with it. But that would not be okay for him and i love him too much to just not give it to him. We are all in very tough situations. what did we ever do to deserve this?


----------



## smooshkin (Dec 17, 2005)

i had a complete loss of sex drive whilst i was suffering badly from DP/Dr some peeps reckon sex is good when your DP'd but i just didnt get the urges. Im on meds too but before the meds i also found it difficult to get the urge to have sex and my partner was relatively understanding. I did try to satisfy his urges....but i myself got nothing out of it. I think its just a mixture of everything...for me i was suffering from depression anyway and being DP just makes me more depressed.....i did go through a stage where i felt nothing no sadness or anything...now ive done nothing but weep over the slightest thing and I just feel balck and low and there isnt anyway i can find in myself to have sex....it sucks but if your with someone who cares then they should understand. If your on your own and used to casual sex then that is something that will only affect you. I have also found that even on my own (diy) i cant even muster up the feelings of pleasure....
Give it time....if you get too worked up about the whole sex thing then it'll just make it worse when the opportunity does arise. The other problem found that when having sex with my partner whilst i was DP, i could only think of being DP and i just lay there and let him do his business.
Sex drive can be affected by a huge number of things and its no wonder one of them is DP/Dr


----------



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

alexishoward said:


> My fiance would be the first to let you know that i have COMPLETELY lost my sex drive. It's kinda funny because when we first got together, i literally was the one that was like...."lets do it, now!" but now it's just the opposite. I am lucky that thats not the most important thing to him, he is being really good about it. It sucks though because we are getting married in May and whats a honeymoon without you know what!?! I guess I just dont care....at this point i could go the rest of my life sex free and be completely okay with it. But that would not be okay for him and i love him too much to just not give it to him. We are all in very tough situations. what did we ever do to deserve this?


and just wait till you get married! lol..just kidding..let me just tell you that before my dh asked if I wanted to get married whooo weee things were really hot..then when the plans started, so did the stress of preparing and nervousness etc etc.... 
Basically you have the rest of your life withthis person to do it any time you want so dont worry about it.
I like you could care less if my husband ever comes near me for that again ( although I am madly in love with him) I could care less about the sex dept. 
I have many a time ''just gave it to him'' and have tried hard to enjoy myself but its hard.
I am hoping it will come back and I wont cringe and think ''oh no here it comes'' when I see him coming near me with that look in his eyes!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

sex is overrated


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

j_utah said:


> sex is overrated


i'm waiting for the punchline.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Sex is totally b*tchin !!!...the more, kinkier, the better it is! Don't lose your sex drive ....it will keep you young!


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

i have lost my sex drive and for me it is probably a good thing because I was choosing losers anyway. I think it has something to do with the hormone production or lack their of when the brain is as sick as it is with this illness. In some cases I am sure it has to do with medication because I have experienced that in the past but I suspect hormones are the main culprit with those who are experiencing this with this condition. I have been to see an M.D. who had DP. He says that the brain is dysfunctioning for a number of reasons but primarily from stress, drugs, and improper nutrition and vitamin intake and neurototicity. . If you are injesing lots of junk food and colas and not exercising and have any number of viruses that can come from anywhere, you can be full of neurotoxins which f up the brain in many ways that you can not imagine. I am not saying that are not other components involved as well but he recommends getting checked by blood test for viruses namely Epstein Barr, Herpes, Staph, Chlamidai and some others that act like neurotoxins in the body. Start eating less fatty foods and empty carbs. Put in good fats Omega 3 and 6, thyroid checked, prper nutrients added, organic foods asap and exercise every day. He sees the same connection I suspected of neruotoxin overload and brain malfunction leading to some of this. I will post all of my findings soon. I am taking his nutrients Neuro-replete and Cys-replete which are amino acids and some other very important nutrients and then will be tested to see what needs to be added and doing all the above. If you are toxic, you must change your diet and deal with the toxins before things will change. If you have to smoke, smoke natural cig as they do not contain the chemicals that provide more of the toxic mess. Then he will check my hormones through saliva testing so that I can start getting the libido back. It will come back when your body (including brain) is getting balanced and fed properly. Don't despair. He had DP for a few yrs and was on ant-depressants and found lymes disease and other neurotoxins to be the main culprits. He is doing great now. It is going to get better. No more negative thoughts, no more junk food, exercise, nutrients ( particularly amino-acids) and you will be so much better. You are precious and this will change I know it now. God bless, freesong


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

alexishoward said:


> I guess I just dont care....at this point i could go the rest of my life sex free and be completely okay with it.


Don't say that!!! And don't tell your fiance that!!!!

Sexless marriages are likely to fail, especially young, sexless marriages. I'm not saying it's right, it's just the way it is.


----------



## ComplicatedFool (Dec 19, 2005)

Depends on the moment. Sometimes I'll feel the urge to go out and get laid with the 1st girl I see. Sometimes I'll go for week without thinking about it, or not even masturbating. It's all in the hands of the hormones which is out of our control.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

I can honestly say that I never lost my sex drive three years ago when I was DP'ing intensely! But I was also not taking medications and I've been obsessively physically active for 12 + years. As a matter of fact, whenever I stress out I want even more sex and my girlfriend used to laugh at that. A couple of weeks ago I was really sick with an upset stomach and out of it and I was bugging my girlfriend for sex....she said "I thought you weren't feeling good"


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

chiara said:


> I have many a time ''just gave it to him'' and have tried hard to enjoy myself but its hard.
> I am hoping it will come back and I wont cringe and think ''oh no here it comes'' when I see him coming near me with that look in his eyes!


Same here. I don't like just giving it up like that, but I do love my boyfriend, we've been together a long time, and most people do need sex, so I figure it's the right thing to do. But it makes me feel used. I hate it. And I literally do cringe when he comes near me with that look in his eyes.


----------



## xenabaiche (May 9, 2012)

I'm only 21, and I've never had a sex drive. I'm married so that causes problems. My poor husband. But I love him and want to see him happy, so I still have sex with him, although it feels like a chore. I'm not on any anti depressants either.


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

Try exercise, supplements, therapy, or hormone replacement therapy. Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## omnisest (May 10, 2012)

I think for anyone with DP looking for love who does not have a sex drive (mine is barely there, actually) there are communities of asexuals out there, and I'm pretty sure you could have a relationship with one of them. Of course, the problem is if your DP gets better and you recover your sex drive, they'll still be asexual.


----------

